# Player looking for group - Seattle area



## Henry Hankovich (Jul 10, 2004)

Gamer looking for a group in the Seattle area.  I have transportation, so I'm willing to drive a bit for games; and I'm pretty flexible time-wise, at the moment.

I'm actually relatively new to face-to-face gaming; I've been in a 3.5 D&D group for about a year, but that's been it so far.  I'm quite willing to try other settings or systems, though.

Email at _inertia at ellipsis dot cx_, if someone has an opening...


----------



## Rab-Ka-La (Jul 10, 2004)

Have you tried www.Dragonflight.org ? It has a database of Seatle area gamers as well as info on the con in August. Try signing up on player databases like:  www.accessdenied.net , www.rpgregistry.com , www.thegamerconnection.com , www.xsorbit2.com/users/rpggroupfinder , www.dnd.meetup.com , or games.groups.yahoo.com/group/DnDcontact .

  might help somebody find a game


----------



## chikurt (Aug 5, 2004)

*Seattle*

Hi, 
Im looking for a campaign in seattle as well. Theres also
http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/SeattleGAMERS_ASSEMBLE/

I just responded to a post asking about starting a shadowrun game. The guys looking for more players.

Ive mostly played D&D myself but I think Shadowrun might be kewl.

Im kinda interested in playing an Eberron campaign but I havent found one yet.

Kurt


----------

